# Valentino summer slippers



## Jolie34

Just got my first Valentino piece and I’m super excited about it. Perfect for the city and the beach❤️


----------



## randr21

Jolie34 said:


> Just got my first Valentino piece and I’m super excited about it. Perfect for the city and the beach❤️
> 
> View attachment 5591502


Nice color and cute print. are these the jelly ones?  if so, did you get your regular IT size or go up?  I remember jellies only come in full sz too.


----------



## Jolie34

randr21 said:


> Nice color and cute print. are these the jelly ones?  if so, did you get your regular IT size or go up?  I remember jellies only come in full sz too.



Yes, they’re the jelly ones. I went one whole size up. I usually wear a 7 and I went for an 8. It’s not too big even though it’s a whole size up.


----------



## randr21

Jolie34 said:


> Yes, they’re the jelly ones. I went one whole size up. I usually wear a 7 and I went for an 8. It’s not too big even though it’s a whole size up.


same, I have the bow thong ones and they ran small too, at least V jellies are consistent. really liking this color with the cage style, very sophisticated. enjoy them!


----------



## Jolie34

randr21 said:


> same, I have the bow thong ones and they ran small too, at least V jellies are consistent. really liking this color with the cage style, very sophisticated. enjoy them!



Thank you so much


----------

